# My Coop



## mom2g3 (Apr 17, 2016)

My coop and run are ready and my 4 eldest girls are 16 weeks old (3 others are 15 weeks and the babies are 12 weeks). We had so much fun building this and modifying it while we raised our chicks in the master bathroom in our house! Lol


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So cute! Love it!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is beyond cute! I feel like I need to rebuild my stuff. But I'm actually hoping to rebuild when I'm down to 15 chickens or so.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That is so cute, I can't stand it!!!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Very cute


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice!Now that the babies are out are you suffering from empty nest syndrome?I know I always do...


----------



## mom2g3 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you! 
It's been quite an experience. We just wanted 4...chicken math happened and we have 9! I missed them the first couple of nights but glad to have my bathroom dust and smell free again!

And it was fun building everything and reading ideas of how to optimize the coop and run. The girls seem to really love it.

Now....waiting "patiently" for the first eggs.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

Love it! It's really attractive.


----------

